# Rhinestone Rubber



## Sueellen1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Where can I purchase 10in green rhinestone rubber? I bought 15in size ,but I seem to be wasting several inches, when most of the designs I cut are 10in.


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

SGS Rhinestone Template Material - 10" wide
Rhinestone Motif Rubber - KNKUSA.COM :: KNKUSA.COM


----------



## Sueellen1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I ordered from Speciality because that was the only one with 10in wide material, but it is 15mils instead of 25mils. Does it still work as well?


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

IMO it works just as good as the Hartco. Just use a tad less downforce.


----------

